# Sugar Scrub Cubes



## tangled_panda (Dec 23, 2008)

So I've been gone for a while, haven't posted much on any forum lately.

I just started to blog again http://tangledpanda.blogspot.com

But I am super excited about these!!






Scented with Apricot Freesia - I really want to eat them!

They are a new twist on an old favorite, Sugar Scrubs. No more putting your hand in a jar of a sugar slurry and having to worry about cross contaminating the scrub with shower water. Just take one cube into the bath/shower with you, squish it in your hand and lather away. It like a combination of sugar and a lotion like lather that feels great on the skin.

I made them with Goats Milk Soap and Loads of sugar, I have since tweaked the recipe to include Cocoa and Shea butter and OMG!! I am in love!!!!

I gave one to a co-worker to take to her daughter. . . well her son almost ate it, but her daughter loved it!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Dec 23, 2008)

They look great!!  the color is so pretty, I love it.

I've only tried with cornmeal because when I used sugar, the grains kept melting into my soap.  I guess I will have to try that again!  thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 23, 2008)

I love solid scrubs! Are you selling them anywhere?


----------



## NancyJo (Dec 23, 2008)

Those look great and I love the color


----------



## topcat (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous cubes tp - do you actually add the sugar while making the soap?  Or rebatch it in later?  Or is it an MP base?  Sorry for all these questions....feel free to tell me 'trade secret' :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 23, 2008)

8) Cooooooool!Very pretty too!


----------



## cynsofdm (Dec 23, 2008)

oh I wonder if this would work with Epsom or sea salt. I am weary of using sugar in the tub, but a salt bar sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## tangled_panda (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

It is made with M&P 
I haven't started selling them yet, but they will be online very soon.
But they should be listed this weekend.  I'll update when they are.

I think that we are finally going to list stuff on etsy this weekend!  Very excited.
BTW our etsy site is: www.lexiandjessie.etsy.com


----------



## tangled_panda (Dec 23, 2008)

cynsofdm said:
			
		

> oh I wonder if this would work with Epsom or sea salt. I am weary of using sugar in the tub, but a salt bar sounds wonderful!!!



Not sure about salt, I chose sugar cause I use these before/after I shave. . . and salt would be painful!!


----------



## MsDee (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks really good.


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 24, 2008)

Somebody was selling solid sugar scrub cubes on etsy for a while. I went & did a search, but I don't see them now. They cut them with a crinkle cutter.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 24, 2008)

cynsofdm said:
			
		

> oh I wonder if this would work with Epsom or sea salt. I am weary of using sugar in the tub, but a salt bar sounds wonderful!!!


You can make a "salt bar", with CP soap, just add 80% of your weight in oils in normal table salt to your batter at trace. The only thing is you have to up the coconut a fair bit because the salt kills the lather. Salt bars are great! I made some not too long ago and they are super great.
There is a good recipe at www.soap-making-essentials.com

Check it out!


----------

